# Building an outdoor arena



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all!

I was looking for some input on building an outdoor and what materials to use. I own my first farm so I'm not quite sure where to start. A lot of our land is sand based, but I want to do it right so that it will last and be comfortable for one of my very arthritic horses.

I live in Minnesota so the weather does get very cold.

Thanks!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just dragging a set of harrows can make a difference.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

100 x 200 is big enough to do some W/T/C stuff, maybe a few jumps, or barrels. Depending on what you want to do.

Fencing, probably wooden, panels, or pvc pipe, like they use for fences (?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Subbing!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you could use wood, pvc I would worry about getting brittle in the cold, and it does rot in the sun. Or steel .


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I should have been more specific - I was meaning what type of footing.

sorry!


----------



## Twine (Sep 27, 2014)

My friend has a barn she uses like an indoor arena (About 75x120) during the summer. In the winter she brings in fencing all around the perimeter (As the siding needs light repair work) and calls the herd up for hay in the barn. Over the years of horses working the soil and manure being mixed, the barn has this very cushion-y like few inches of topsoil. 

Taking a spill on it is not nearly as bad as on un-worked ground. The horses don't seem to mind it at all, and can work over it respectively. Although, you _must_ till it at least every few days to keep the topsoil even. There can end up being small areas that are uneven and potentially dangerous. If you have a horse that doesn't pick up their feet as they walk, they may stumble over the uneven ground. Hope this helped!


----------



## PilatesGal (Sep 7, 2012)

We had an outdoor arena put in last summer (120x200) and it's been awesome to have. Our ground here is a little different than yours (we're in the Rocky Mountain foothills) and our land has alot of wetland as well. Our guy dug down through the clay, then put about a foot of pit run (dirt and rocks together) and packed that down really well. Then he put about 8 inches of screened soil (very fine gravel) - 55 truckloads. The screening was fine enough that we opted not to put sand down since most of that would probably end up blowing into our living room anyway  We've had no problem with our horses on it, with the exception of one guy who is a real tenderfoot and he had trouble in the spring when everything was so wet and his hooves hadn't gotten used to harder ground yet. I harrow it daily.

We had a wicked winter so didn't use it much (although I did plow it almost down so that daughter could ride big circles). Before things freeze this year I've been told to scatter safety salt and hopefully that will allow the top layer to thaw repeatedly so I can harrow when it isn't covered in snow. We'll see.

From what I discovered, the base is more important than the top. So make sure you have a nice solid base, and then your sand will probably be perfect. Good luck!


----------

